# i can't find where my skill select mailbox account is



## remie (Feb 26, 2013)

hi everyone .. I received an email from skill select sayin that I have a new message in my skill select mailbox account. I've logged into skill select and I can't seem to find where the mailbox account is ? has anyone had this problem?


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

remie said:


> hi everyone .. I received an email from skill select sayin that I have a new message in my skill select mailbox account. I've logged into skill select and I can't seem to find where the mailbox account is ? has anyone had this problem?


In skill select there is correspondence tab,click tht ull get ur mesgs.


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi all, yes I was wondering the same thing.

I had an email today the same as remie and when I logged into Skillselect I saw that I had a correspondence from the 25th of Feb advising that my EOI had been suspended (because I had lodged my Visa app, so all ok!). I was wondering if this was the message that the email was referring too (as it is a week old) or whether there was another mailbox someone for more conversation type communications.


----------



## froggles (May 4, 2014)

gav7red said:


> Hi all, yes I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> I had an email today the same as remie and when I logged into Skillselect I saw that I had a correspondence from the 25th of Feb advising that my EOI had been suspended (because I had lodged my Visa app, so all ok!). I was wondering if this was the message that the email was referring too (as it is a week old) or whether there was another mailbox someone for more conversation type communications.


Hi 

I had exactly the same email today ?? And you message here sums up my experience exactly ! 
Did you ever find out what the message was and how to find it ??


----------



## manpreetgala (Dec 15, 2013)

*Same Problem*



remie said:


> hi everyone .. I received an email from skill select sayin that I have a new message in my skill select mailbox account. I've logged into skill select and I can't seem to find where the mailbox account is ? has anyone had this problem?


I also received mail in gmail that you have received a mail from skillselect, was excited, but when I opened, there are all old messages which I read already.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Same here. I got an e-mail from skillselect saying I had a message.
When I logged into skillselect, nothing was there except for old messages.

Wierd. Think its probably some bug in the system.


----------

